# Prophoto B1 Air TTL or Prolite MBX500?



## hulk2012

I'm a portraiture and wedding shooter mainly shooting on location but sometimes do have bookings at the studio. I'm planning to buy Profoto B1 Air TTL or Prolite MBX500 but wonder which one would you recommend and why for indoor as well as outdoor? Thanks.


----------



## tirediron

I've never heard of Priolite before; they're certainly priced at the upper end of the market.  I know you can't go wrong with Profoto, but I also don't think most people need to spend that much money on gear.  Have you looked at Elinchrom?


----------



## Derrel

Priolite MBX500 500W/s Monolight (115-230VAC) 01-0500-02 B&H

Priolite Leipzig MBX500 2-Light Kit Review - Terry White's Tech Blog

Video snippet, 3 minutes or so: 




In order to do really high-level pro shooting, you'd probably want to have five flashes at your disposal...so be prepared to shell out $7,500 just for lights...not counting modifiers, stands, and miscellaneous stuff.

Priolite seems like a very expensive, primarily BATTERY-powered option; it DOES have high-level specifications as far as recycle time.


----------



## hulk2012

Derrel said:


> Priolite MBX500 500W/s Monolight (115-230VAC) 01-0500-02 B&H
> 
> Priolite Leipzig MBX500 2-Light Kit Review - Terry White's Tech Blog
> 
> Video snippet, 3 minutes or so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to do really high-level pro shooting, you'd probably want to have five flashes at your disposal...so be prepared to shell out $7,500 just for lights...not counting modifiers, stands, and miscellaneous stuff.
> 
> Priolite seems like a very expensive, primarily BATTERY-powered option; it DOES have high-level specifications as far as recycle time.



Was thinking more about 2 - fill and side/kicker/background one to be honest.


----------



## tirediron

hulk2012 said:


> Was thinking more about 2 - fill and side/kicker/background one to be honest.


Just out of curiosity, how much work have you done with this sort of lighting?


----------



## hulk2012

tirediron said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking more about 2 - fill and side/kicker/background one to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much work have you done with this sort of lighting?
Click to expand...


I own 5 sb910 and two qflashes. Been shooting for over a 2 years using them. My clients demanding a quality upgrade therefore profoto or Prolite is a must at this point..


----------



## tirediron

hulk2012 said:


> .... My clients demanding a quality upgrade therefore profoto or Prolite is a must at this point..


Sorry... what?   What do clients get to say about the gear?  SB910s are excellent lights, and if you do want to upgrade, why bypass all of the very good (Bowens, Elinchrom, Speedotron,...) brands that give you excellent quality at a much more reasonable price?


----------



## hulk2012

tirediron said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... My clients demanding a quality upgrade therefore profoto or Prolite is a must at this point..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... what?   What do clients get to say about the gear?  SB910s are excellent lights, and if you do want to upgrade, why bypass all of the very good (Bowens, Elinchrom, Speedotron,...) brands that give you excellent quality at a much more reasonable price?
Click to expand...


Sorry but to lit large ceremony by bouncing of the church ceiling requires something stronger then qflash and only use sb910 as a complimentary light at this point. Unless I want something creative than yes shadows are my friends so are speedlights. Other than that I go all lit 

And to answer your question why bypass? Well profoto is industry standard with great c1 tether integration, TTL if needed and more. Prolite is in other hand more future rich. Wanted to hear an opinion of real users of them both really...


----------



## Derrel

The Priolite's big draw is the built-in battery pack concept and "cordless" nature. The specifications seem decent, speed-wise. Priolite MBX500 500W/s Monolight (115-230VAC) 01-0500-02 B&H

I guess it depends on priorities and desires. You could buy MANY more monolights of lower-spec for $3,000, but then you would not own the pair of Priolites. Studio flash is one of those areas where individuals can choose between HIGH-end, medium, medium-high, low-end, and ultra-economy....there's a monolight for EVERY budget.

I personally would rather own FIVE, or SIX 150 Watt-second flashes than TWO, high-specification, expensive, $1,500 lights...I am used to having as many lights as I need...four,five,or six lights, with two 2,400 W-s packs and one 1600 W-s and a trio of 400 W-s packs, plus a 200 W-s, and not worrying about cost because I bought Speedotron, and it's low-cost used and has been around so long it's not trendy at all...

But that idea has passed; it's now much more-fashionable to go with monolights. It's all a matter of cash, priorities, needs, wants, impression, image; I'm more concerned with having 4,5,or 6 lights because I often WANT to have five separate lights, but if a guy needs or wants only TWO, then I suppose it makes sense to look at a two-light system. Studio and location flash is a difficult thing to generalize about...it depends on what YOU WANT. I don't really know about your needs; is 220 full-power flashes per battery charge enough? As I read it, after 220 shots at full, the battery will need to be charged, but it seems like you CAN SHOOT when it's connected to the charger, and on active charging.


----------



## Derrel

I looked around a bit more...Testing the Priolite MBX500 ? LensProToGo Labs

Priolite MBX 500 Review | Wex Photographic

THIS is an interesting review; the inventor of the Priolite line is a former Hensel engineer; Priolite uses BOTH Bowens S-type AND Hensel mounting accessories, and also can use the economy-priced WexPro type accessories...the 500 model's modeling liught, and LED system has ONE,single level: ALL ON, no tracking, no dimming, it;s either ON, full, or off.

What I find troubling though is this user comment: "Steve Fouquaert. on May 31, 2013 at 2:00 pm said:I have both the M500, MB500 and the MBX500 since six months, so far I have had nothing else then trouble.
One of the M500&#8242;s had a fatal error with no Flash after one month and has been in repair since 4 months.
One MB500 when received had lose parts inside and had to be returned, still not back
One MB500 had intermittend faults with a permanent beep as the result. I could only power off and on to clear the problem. However the problem returned. The unit was returned for repair 4 weeks ago."


----------



## tirediron

hulk2012 said:


> Sorry but to lit large ceremony by bouncing of the church ceiling requires something stronger then qflash and only use sb910 as a complimentary light at this point. Unless I want something creative than yes shadows are my friends so are speedlights. Other than that I go all lit


Fair enough; I don't do a lot of wedding work, and those few churches I do shoot in do NOT allow flash!



hulk2012 said:


> And to answer your question why bypass? Well profoto is industry standard


I would dispute that; of all the photographers I know, both directly and indirectly, exactly NONE of them shoot with Profoto gear.



hulk2012 said:


> Wanted to hear an opinion of real users of them both really...


Apologies for intruding where I am apparently not wanted.


----------



## hulk2012

tirediron said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but to lit large ceremony by bouncing of the church ceiling requires something stronger then qflash and only use sb910 as a complimentary light at this point. Unless I want something creative than yes shadows are my friends so are speedlights. Other than that I go all lit
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough; I don't do a lot of wedding work, and those few churches I do shoot in do NOT allow flash!
> 
> 
> 
> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to answer your question why bypass? Well profoto is industry standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would dispute that; of all the photographers I know, both directly and indirectly, exactly NONE of them shoot with Profoto gear.
> 
> 
> 
> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to hear an opinion of real users of them both really...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apologies for intruding where I am apparently not wanted.
Click to expand...


It's all good mate. Thanks for an effort anyway. Appreciate it.


----------



## Derrel

Profoto Pro Globe and Ring for Profoto Heads 100673 B&H Photo    $675       [see http://www.soap.com/p/vaseline-petroleum-jelly-44893   ]

vs

Profoto globe + DIY - Google Search  vs $9.99 at Home Depot


----------



## hulk2012

Derrel said:


> The Priolite's big draw is the built-in battery pack concept and "cordless" nature. The specifications seem decent, speed-wise. Priolite MBX500 500W/s Monolight (115-230VAC) 01-0500-02 B&H
> 
> I guess it depends on priorities and desires. You could buy MANY more monolights of lower-spec for $3,000, but then you would not own the pair of Priolites. Studio flash is one of those areas where individuals can choose between HIGH-end, medium, medium-high, low-end, and ultra-economy....there's a monolight for EVERY budget.
> 
> I personally would rather own FIVE, or SIX 150 Watt-second flashes than TWO, high-specification, expensive, $1,500 lights...I am used to having as many lights as I need...four,five,or six lights, with two 2,400 W-s packs and one 1600 W-s and a trio of 400 W-s packs, plus a 200 W-s, and not worrying about cost because I bought Speedotron, and it's low-cost used and has been around so long it's not trendy at all...
> 
> But that idea has passed; it's now much more-fashionable to go with monolights. It's all a matter of cash, priorities, needs, wants, impression, image; I'm more concerned with having 4,5,or 6 lights because I often WANT to have five separate lights, but if a guy needs or wants only TWO, then I suppose it makes sense to look at a two-light system. Studio and location flash is a difficult thing to generalize about...it depends on what YOU WANT. I don't really know about your needs; is 220 full-power flashes per battery charge enough? As I read it, after 220 shots at full, the battery will need to be charged, but it seems like you CAN SHOOT when it's connected to the charger, and on active charging.



I think I said that I own already 5 sb910 and two qflashes. That's for my creative work. Now I'm looking for a professional "true & full lit" type of think. Basically studio lightening on the go. That's why I'm debating about these two..


----------



## Scatterbrained

From Qflash and speedlights to those?  That's a huge jump, both in price and outright _size_.    If you've got the budget for it then why not?   The tech is enough to make just about anyone geek out, but it just doesn't seem practical from a cost standpoint relative to the vast array of other lights on the market.   For the cost of two 500ws Priolites and the remote you can get 4 Einsteins (assuming you're in N.America), 4 Vagabond Mini Lithium battery packs, 4 CyberSync Transeivers, and a CyberCommander.   It really would make me stop and think a bit.


----------



## Derrel

hulk2012 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Priolite's big draw is the built-in battery pack concept and "cordless" nature. The specifications seem decent, speed-wise. Priolite MBX500 500W/s Monolight (115-230VAC) 01-0500-02 B&H
> 
> I guess it depends on priorities and desires. You could buy MANY more monolights of lower-spec for $3,000, but then you would not own the pair of Priolites. Studio flash is one of those areas where individuals can choose between HIGH-end, medium, medium-high, low-end, and ultra-economy....there's a monolight for EVERY budget.
> 
> I personally would rather own FIVE, or SIX 150 Watt-second flashes than TWO, high-specification, expensive, $1,500 lights...I am used to having as many lights as I need...four,five,or six lights, with two 2,400 W-s packs and one 1600 W-s and a trio of 400 W-s packs, plus a 200 W-s, and not worrying about cost because I bought Speedotron, and it's low-cost used and has been around so long it's not trendy at all...
> 
> But that idea has passed; it's now much more-fashionable to go with monolights. It's all a matter of cash, priorities, needs, wants, impression, image; I'm more concerned with having 4,5,or 6 lights because I often WANT to have five separate lights, but if a guy needs or wants only TWO, then I suppose it makes sense to look at a two-light system. Studio and location flash is a difficult thing to generalize about...it depends on what YOU WANT. I don't really know about your needs; is 220 full-power flashes per battery charge enough? As I read it, after 220 shots at full, the battery will need to be charged, but it seems like you CAN SHOOT when it's connected to the charger, and on active charging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I said that I own already 5 sb910 and two qflashes. That's for my creative work. Now I'm looking for a professional "true & full lit" type of think. Basically studio lightening on the go. That's why I'm debating about these two..
Click to expand...


Look at the time stamp of my post...whatever you blurted out was not available when I wrote my post.

Rotsa Ruck. Maybe do some research before you plop down money on useless crap. Two-thousand dollar TTL monolights. LMFAO. Sorry. PT Barnum was correct. There's a customer for any hare-brained concept these days.


----------



## hulk2012

Derrel said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Priolite's big draw is the built-in battery pack concept and "cordless" nature. The specifications seem decent, speed-wise. Priolite MBX500 500W/s Monolight (115-230VAC) 01-0500-02 B&H
> 
> I guess it depends on priorities and desires. You could buy MANY more monolights of lower-spec for $3,000, but then you would not own the pair of Priolites. Studio flash is one of those areas where individuals can choose between HIGH-end, medium, medium-high, low-end, and ultra-economy....there's a monolight for EVERY budget.
> 
> I personally would rather own FIVE, or SIX 150 Watt-second flashes than TWO, high-specification, expensive, $1,500 lights...I am used to having as many lights as I need...four,five,or six lights, with two 2,400 W-s packs and one 1600 W-s and a trio of 400 W-s packs, plus a 200 W-s, and not worrying about cost because I bought Speedotron, and it's low-cost used and has been around so long it's not trendy at all...
> 
> But that idea has passed; it's now much more-fashionable to go with monolights. It's all a matter of cash, priorities, needs, wants, impression, image; I'm more concerned with having 4,5,or 6 lights because I often WANT to have five separate lights, but if a guy needs or wants only TWO, then I suppose it makes sense to look at a two-light system. Studio and location flash is a difficult thing to generalize about...it depends on what YOU WANT. I don't really know about your needs; is 220 full-power flashes per battery charge enough? As I read it, after 220 shots at full, the battery will need to be charged, but it seems like you CAN SHOOT when it's connected to the charger, and on active charging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I said that I own already 5 sb910 and two qflashes. That's for my creative work. Now I'm looking for a professional "true & full lit" type of think. Basically studio lightening on the go. That's why I'm debating about these two..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the time stamp of my post...whatever you blurted out was not available when I wrote my post.
> 
> Rotsa Ruck. Maybe do some research before you plop down money on useless crap.
Click to expand...


What you mean useless crap?


----------



## hulk2012

Scatterbrained said:


> From Qflash and speedlights to those?  That's a huge jump, both in price and outright _size_.    If you've got the budget for it then why not?   The tech is enough to make just about anyone geek out, but it just doesn't seem practical from a cost standpoint relative to the vast array of other lights on the market.   For the cost of two 500ws Priolites and the remote you can get 4 Einsteins (assuming you're in N.America), 4 Vagabond Mini Lithium battery packs, 4 CyberSync Transeivers, and a CyberCommander.   It really would make me stop and think a bit.



For me battery built in is a must. Simplicity and easy of use.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Derrel said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Priolite's big draw is the built-in battery pack concept and "cordless" nature. The specifications seem decent, speed-wise. Priolite MBX500 500W/s Monolight (115-230VAC) 01-0500-02 B&H
> 
> I guess it depends on priorities and desires. You could buy MANY more monolights of lower-spec for $3,000, but then you would not own the pair of Priolites. Studio flash is one of those areas where individuals can choose between HIGH-end, medium, medium-high, low-end, and ultra-economy....there's a monolight for EVERY budget.
> 
> I personally would rather own FIVE, or SIX 150 Watt-second flashes than TWO, high-specification, expensive, $1,500 lights...I am used to having as many lights as I need...four,five,or six lights, with two 2,400 W-s packs and one 1600 W-s and a trio of 400 W-s packs, plus a 200 W-s, and not worrying about cost because I bought Speedotron, and it's low-cost used and has been around so long it's not trendy at all...
> 
> But that idea has passed; it's now much more-fashionable to go with monolights. It's all a matter of cash, priorities, needs, wants, impression, image; I'm more concerned with having 4,5,or 6 lights because I often WANT to have five separate lights, but if a guy needs or wants only TWO, then I suppose it makes sense to look at a two-light system. Studio and location flash is a difficult thing to generalize about...it depends on what YOU WANT. I don't really know about your needs; is 220 full-power flashes per battery charge enough? As I read it, after 220 shots at full, the battery will need to be charged, but it seems like you CAN SHOOT when it's connected to the charger, and on active charging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I said that I own already 5 sb910 and two qflashes. That's for my creative work. Now I'm looking for a professional "true & full lit" type of think. Basically studio lightening on the go. That's why I'm debating about these two..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the time stamp of my post...whatever you blurted out was not available when I wrote my post.
> 
> Rotsa Ruck. Maybe do some research before you plop down money on useless crap. Two-thousand dollar TTL monolights. LMFAO. Sorry. PT Barnum was correct. There's a customer for any hare-brained concept these days.
Click to expand...


Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.


----------



## hulk2012

Scatterbrained said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I said that I own already 5 sb910 and two qflashes. That's for my creative work. Now I'm looking for a professional "true & full lit" type of think. Basically studio lightening on the go. That's why I'm debating about these two..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the time stamp of my post...whatever you blurted out was not available when I wrote my post.
> 
> Rotsa Ruck. Maybe do some research before you plop down money on useless crap. Two-thousand dollar TTL monolights. LMFAO. Sorry. PT Barnum was correct. There's a customer for any hare-brained concept these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.
Click to expand...


Completely agree.


----------



## Derrel

Scatterbrained said:
			
		

> Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.



Obviously: each one extracts $2k from a customer's wallet.

Must be why there is exactly ONE TTL monolight on the market too...such high demand, you know...

Next up, monolights with training wheels and sippy cups?


----------



## tirediron

hulk2012 said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the time stamp of my post...whatever you blurted out was not available when I wrote my post.
> 
> Rotsa Ruck. Maybe do some research before you plop down money on useless crap. Two-thousand dollar TTL monolights. LMFAO. Sorry. PT Barnum was correct. There's a customer for any hare-brained concept these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely agree.
Click to expand...

Seems to rather defeat the purpose of a monolight.  I understand your wanting a fully portable high-powered light, honestly, I think either of your choices are really poor ways to go.  Just my $00.02.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Derrel said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously: each one extracts $2k from a customer's wallet.
> 
> Must be why there is exactly ONE TTL monolight on the market too...such high demand, you know...
> 
> Next up, monolights with training wheels and sippy cups?
Click to expand...




tirediron said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to rather defeat the purpose of a monolight.  I understand your wanting a fully portable high-powered light, honestly, I think either of your choices are really poor ways to go.  Just my $00.02.
Click to expand...


As a mountain biker I can see the usefulness of a TTL monolight for shooting action sports.  I can also see the usefulness in situations where people are already using TTL speedlights.  The qflash, at somewhere like 400ws is essentially a mini monolight with TTL capability.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Derrel said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously: each one extracts $2k from a customer's wallet.
> 
> Must be why there is exactly ONE TTL monolight on the market too...such high demand, you know...
> 
> ......................................................................................................
Click to expand...


Just wait, Profoto has one now so it shouldn't be too long before some Chinese company like Godox comes out with  a knock off for half the price.   Beyond that, TTL technology in a monolight is quite a task, and I'd imagine rather expensive to implement.  Just look at the cost of TTL speedlights from Canon and Nikon.  They cost as much as a decent monolight.  Then the Chinese come along with their replicas. . . . . . . . .


----------



## HitenNainaney

I'll agree with the OP that at times clients do demand "professional quality equipment" 

Barely do the know what difference it makes. And that the same shoot could be done with an elinchrome.

But being born and raised in a place as pretentious as Dubai, I do know many photographers who have been turned down because they don't own a phase one.

You know, "how can you call yourself a professional if you don't own a hassleblad?"

Meh.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hulk2012

HitenNainaney said:


> I'll agree with the OP that at times clients do demand "professional quality equipment"
> 
> Barely do the know what difference it makes. And that the same shoot could be done with an elinchrome.
> 
> But being born and raised in a place as pretentious as Dubai, I do know many photographers who have been turned down because they don't own a phase one.
> 
> You know, "how can you call yourself a professional if you don't own a hassleblad?"
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



You got my point. I'm aiming for the best so I'm battling the best. I'm not in this game to barely make living. I'm here to kill it. Beside the fact that photography is my passion it's also my business which many people forget. It is a business. You can't be the best cashing top prices the same time using amateur level equipment. I'm here for a long run. For a home run. Otherwise I would do bunch of other high profitable stuff to earn a good living. Already few walked away from just to follow one of my passion though... If money allow why not Profoto B1 unless there is something on the market providing better results and more simplistic with wireless trigger informing of all the setting and battery pack (hate wires!) with lower price tag I am not aware of??


----------



## hulk2012

tirediron said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I can see a lot of use for an ETTL monolight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to rather defeat the purpose of a monolight.  I understand your wanting a fully portable high-powered light, honestly, I think either of your choices are really poor ways to go.  Just my $00.02.
Click to expand...


What would you suggest then?


----------



## Scatterbrained

hulk2012 said:


> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree with the OP that at times clients do demand "professional quality equipment"
> 
> Barely do the know what difference it makes. And that the same shoot could be done with an elinchrome.
> 
> But being born and raised in a place as pretentious as Dubai, I do know many photographers who have been turned down because they don't own a phase one.
> 
> You know, "how can you call yourself a professional if you don't own a hassleblad?"
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got my point. I'm aiming for the best so I'm battling the best. I'm not in this game to barely make living. I'm here to kill it. Beside the fact that photography is my passion it's also my business which many people forget. It is a business. You can't be the best cashing top prices the same time using amateur level equipment. I'm here for a long run. For a home run. Otherwise I would do bunch of other high profitable stuff to earn a good living. Already few walked away from just to follow one of my passion though... If money allow why not Profoto B1 unless there is something on the market providing better results and more simplistic with wireless trigger informing of all the setting and battery pack (hate wires!) with lower price tag I am not aware of??
Click to expand...


There are some very successful photographers who use "amateur" equipment.   Joel Grimes shoots Einsteins, as do a lot of other successful commercial photographers.   Light is light.     That said, the B1 has two things going for it,  battery power built in and TTL.  Other than that. . . . . . just bear in mind when you're going on about "the best" and "amateur" that there are a lot of shooters who have attained quite a bit of success who don't shoot Profoto, Broncolor, etc.     If you were shooting commercial/advertising then I'd say you may have a valid point about client impressions, but a wedding or portrait client isn't going to know the difference between a Profoto, a Hensel, or a White Lightning.      That said, I was always accused of being a tool geek so I can relate, and I see the benefits of the B1 (just not at that price point).


----------



## hulk2012

Scatterbrained said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree with the OP that at times clients do demand "professional quality equipment"
> 
> Barely do the know what difference it makes. And that the same shoot could be done with an elinchrome.
> 
> But being born and raised in a place as pretentious as Dubai, I do know many photographers who have been turned down because they don't own a phase one.
> 
> You know, "how can you call yourself a professional if you don't own a hassleblad?"
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got my point. I'm aiming for the best so I'm battling the best. I'm not in this game to barely make living. I'm here to kill it. Beside the fact that photography is my passion it's also my business which many people forget. It is a business. You can't be the best cashing top prices the same time using amateur level equipment. I'm here for a long run. For a home run. Otherwise I would do bunch of other high profitable stuff to earn a good living. Already few walked away from just to follow one of my passion though... If money allow why not Profoto B1 unless there is something on the market providing better results and more simplistic with wireless trigger informing of all the setting and battery pack (hate wires!) with lower price tag I am not aware of??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some very successful photographers who use "amateur" equipment.   Joel Grimes shoots Einsteins, as do a lot of other successful commercial photographers.   Light is light.     That said, the B1 has two things going for it,  battery power built in and TTL.  Other than that. . . . . . just bear in mind when you're going on about "the best" and "amateur" that there are a lot of shooters who have attained quite a bit of success who don't shoot Profoto, Broncolor, etc.     If you were shooting commercial/advertising then I'd say you may have a valid point about client impressions, but a wedding or portrait client isn't going to know the difference between a Profoto, a Hensel, or a White Lightning.      That said, I was always accused of being a tool geek so I can relate, and I see the benefits of the B1 (just not at that price point).
Click to expand...


My aim is advertising to be honest. Tether shooting controlled environment is what I enjoyed the most. I'm on the come up. Will hit some advertising agencies by summer with some print catalogues and marketing materials. Gotta get ready by then having right tools and felling comfortable using the gear if you know what I mean.


----------



## Scatterbrained

You won't be using TTL much for advertising/studio shooting.   With commercial/product/advertising work consistency is key.  TTL is not exactly known for consistency.   TTL is great for events when things are moving fast, but when you've got a planned shoot, you'll more likely be using a light meter than TTL.    Even then, I don't think any A.D.s are going to give two squeezes out of a rats backside if you're using Profoto or what, so long as you don't show up with a hot pink Alien Bee, and you know how to set up and adjust your lights you'll be good.   If they're hiring you it's because of your portfolio, and likely a recommendation or two, not your gear.   What they'll be more worried about is whether or not your camera is up to snuff.     If Budweiser calls you up for a beauty shot of a new line of beer, you don't want to show up with a 10mp DSLR  for a shoot that will be landing double truck spreads in magazines and on billboards.   Quick question?  Do you know how to set up your lights with a light meter?  Setting ratios, determining light falloff?   These are going to be a lot more important in advertising than whether or not you've got wireless, TTL capable monolights.


----------



## HitenNainaney

Scatterbrained said:


> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree with the OP that at times clients do demand "professional quality equipment"
> 
> Barely do the know what difference it makes. And that the same shoot could be done with an elinchrome.
> 
> But being born and raised in a place as pretentious as Dubai, I do know many photographers who have been turned down because they don't own a phase one.
> 
> You know, "how can you call yourself a professional if you don't own a hassleblad?"
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got my point. I'm aiming for the best so I'm battling the best. I'm not in this game to barely make living. I'm here to kill it. Beside the fact that photography is my passion it's also my business which many people forget. It is a business. You can't be the best cashing top prices the same time using amateur level equipment. I'm here for a long run. For a home run. Otherwise I would do bunch of other high profitable stuff to earn a good living. Already few walked away from just to follow one of my passion though... If money allow why not Profoto B1 unless there is something on the market providing better results and more simplistic with wireless trigger informing of all the setting and battery pack (hate wires!) with lower price tag I am not aware of??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some very successful photographers who use "amateur" equipment.   Joel Grimes shoots Einsteins, as do a lot of other successful commercial photographers.   Light is light.     That said, the B1 has two things going for it,  battery power built in and TTL.  Other than that. . . . . . just bear in mind when you're going on about "the best" and "amateur" that there are a lot of shooters who have attained quite a bit of success who don't shoot Profoto, Broncolor, etc.     If you were shooting commercial/advertising then I'd say you may have a valid point about client impressions, but a wedding or portrait client isn't going to know the difference between a Profoto, a Hensel, or a White Lightning.      That said, I was always accused of being a tool geek so I can relate, and I see the benefits of the B1 (just not at that price point).
Click to expand...


I'd agree with your point.

Hell, I shot an entire ad campaign for Dove (unilever) using nothing but visicos 300ws lights, with a refresh rate that of a snail pooping. But yes, to get paid top dollar shooting for brands such as Aston Martin's, you do need that image. And if the OP sees the requirement, and has the funds for it, why not ? 

I'd myself buy profotos b1s just so my clients can see the level I'm operating at. Even if it's nothing but a facade.

I recently attended a class by Zack arias, and he mentioned that, he always carries around his phase one for his shoots, takes a couple of pictures with it, and then pulls out his Canon while mentioning to the client that it's just to try out something, clicks a few with the Canon, and many a time send the final image from the Canon, and the client doesn't even know. 

Likewise, being a financial advisor, my image means a lot, if not everything. For instance I cannot walk into a meeting with my million dollar clients wearing a regular tag heuer or a "regular" rolex. 

Yes, is materialism overrated ? Completely! But it is my hublot which portrays an image to the client that I'm successful, which then makes him assume that I'm good at what I do !

What do I wear on my day off on my wrist you ask? A casio gshock.

Coming back to my original point, if the OP has the money for it, why not ?



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hulk2012

HitenNainaney said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hulk2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got my point. I'm aiming for the best so I'm battling the best. I'm not in this game to barely make living. I'm here to kill it. Beside the fact that photography is my passion it's also my business which many people forget. It is a business. You can't be the best cashing top prices the same time using amateur level equipment. I'm here for a long run. For a home run. Otherwise I would do bunch of other high profitable stuff to earn a good living. Already few walked away from just to follow one of my passion though... If money allow why not Profoto B1 unless there is something on the market providing better results and more simplistic with wireless trigger informing of all the setting and battery pack (hate wires!) with lower price tag I am not aware of??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some very successful photographers who use "amateur" equipment.   Joel Grimes shoots Einsteins, as do a lot of other successful commercial photographers.   Light is light.     That said, the B1 has two things going for it,  battery power built in and TTL.  Other than that. . . . . . just bear in mind when you're going on about "the best" and "amateur" that there are a lot of shooters who have attained quite a bit of success who don't shoot Profoto, Broncolor, etc.     If you were shooting commercial/advertising then I'd say you may have a valid point about client impressions, but a wedding or portrait client isn't going to know the difference between a Profoto, a Hensel, or a White Lightning.      That said, I was always accused of being a tool geek so I can relate, and I see the benefits of the B1 (just not at that price point).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd agree with your point.
> 
> Hell, I shot an entire ad campaign for Dove (unilever) using nothing but visicos 300ws lights, with a refresh rate that of a snail pooping. But yes, to get paid top dollar shooting for brands such as Aston Martin's, you do need that image. And if the OP sees the requirement, and has the funds for it, why not ?
> 
> I'd myself buy profotos b1s just so my clients can see the level I'm operating at. Even if it's nothing but a facade.
> 
> I recently attended a class by Zack arias, and he mentioned that, he always carries around his phase one for his shoots, takes a couple of pictures with it, and then pulls out his Canon while mentioning to the client that it's just to try out something, clicks a few with the Canon, and many a time send the final image from the Canon, and the client doesn't even know.
> 
> Likewise, being a financial advisor, my image means a lot, if not everything. For instance I cannot walk into a meeting with my million dollar clients wearing a regular tag heuer or a "regular" rolex.
> 
> Yes, is materialism overrated ? Completely! But it is my hublot which portrays an image to the client that I'm successful, which then makes him assume that I'm good at what I do !
> 
> What do I wear on my day off on my wrist you ask? A casio gshock.
> 
> Coming back to my original point, if the OP has the money for it, why not ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


As an Entrepeneur I agree with what you said. An image is important but also profoto is market leading and most innovative manufacturer though. Light is light but the user experienced is also very important. Something profoto also nailed it.


----------



## MOREGONE

I think many people are responding from a place of their wallet, and not really aiding in the decision the OP has proposed. We get it, Profoto should close their doors because you think there are wiser options...

anyhow, Until this post I had not heard of the Priolite. It does look like an awesome piece of equipment. But, I have been around the B1 and it is very nice. I am the assistant in these Profoto B1 webinar videos and have been impressed with the Profoto line. 

Profoto - Webinar


Lot of people knock TTL  on mono's, but I also bet they own a light meter. The TTL is very good with the B1 and with Profoto, you're buying into a ecosystem with cross compatibility and reputation. Later want to pick up a D1, your Air Remote would still work with it. Not sure if Priolite has that same ecosystem and reputation. 

Good luck in any case
~Morgan


----------

